# Frederique Constant Maintenance/Service schedule and price.



## MrCCartel

Hello, I am wondering if anyone has yet to send their In-House movement watches to Geneva to have them perform some form of routine maintenance/service. If so is there some sort of schedule you stick to? (every 5 years, 10 years?) what was your experience with the service? (turn around time, were you satisfied, or ecstatic?) Also I couldn't find an average price for such procedures.


----------



## Nokie

4-5 years is usually the norm for servicing. 

When I sent my FC back it took about six weeks to return and the cost was around $500, and that was because I had one with their 700 series in-house movements, but it was basically brand new when I got it back. 

They did a great job and I was very happy with their service, but you have to have patience when sending something aboard.


----------

